# Ideal armylist



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Whats everyones Ideal 1750point armylist? Any races are fine I just ant to find out what people like.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, to put it simply, any army list really needs just a few things...

1. Having the appropriate models helps.
2. Enjoying the models enough to actually paint them really helps.
3. Having a game plan with the list.
4. Actually having units that can participate in every phase of the game.
5. Having a variety of model types/units in your list.

After this, it's really just putting the list in play and getting to know your army better. More games generally means better generalship of your forces. But, IMHO, without touching on those 5 points above, your games will be less fun, less competitive, and actually less frequent.

Personally, I play at 1500pts and 2250pts most often.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

balance.
set your army up evenly

and try not to focus your army on defeating one paticular army, or add troops which are only effective against one thing because "bad stuff" happens when you put to much into, for example, an army strictly against nids, etc

i usually play either 1500 or 1000


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

I think Frodo wants to know what 1750 pts lists look like rather than how to build one? correct me if I'm wrong.

I dont play 1750 as I only play 1500. but I expect the list to compose of 2 maxed out choices i.e heavy support and elites etc. I wouldent think of it as much to different from 1500 just with an extra bit on the end


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah. I was in the same room when he posted it and i'm pretty sure that's what he was asking for. He wants people to post their 'ideal' 1750 point.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Its not a commonly layed points value so you're unlikely to get a massive response.

I'll post up what I tend to go with once I get home to Army Builder.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i never play 1750 to ierd a number for my liking I go up in 500pt chuncks.

I would go fao a combat heavy army which can soak up a lot of shooting so there is still enough in each unit to be effective


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

Well your in luck! I have a list right here that I've been using all month in a League at my local hobby shop!

I personally believe this to be one of the best Army Lists I have used so far. Thanks to some great help from the people here it's even better then I thought it could be. You probably saw it on page three of this part of the forums lol.

So far I won against Orks, Necrons, and Space Wolves with no losses.


Chapter Traits
Advantage: SEE, BUT DON'T BE SEEN
Advantage: SUFFER NOT THE WORKS OF HERETICS
Major Drawback: FLESH OVER STEEL
Minor Drawback: DIE STANDING


HQ


Master Commander

Master Commander
Bolt Pistol
Power Weapon
Frag Grenades
Iron Halo
---
117 Total


ELITES


Terminator Squad 1

X6 Models
X2 Assault Cannons
X1 Chainfist
---
285 Total


Terminator Squad 2

X6 Models
X2 Assault Cannons
X1 Chainfist
---
285 Total


TROOPS


Tactical Squad 1

X6 Models
X1 Lascannon
X1 Plasma Gun
Infiltrate
Tank Hunters
---
151 Total


Tactical Squad 2

X6 Models
X1 Lascannon
X1 Plasma Gun
Infiltrate
Tank Hunters
---
151 Total


Tactical Squad 3

X6 Models
X1 Plasma Cannon
X1 Plasma Gun
Infiltrate
---
138 Total


Tactical Squad 4

X6 Models
X1 Plasma Cannon
X1 Plasma Gun
Infiltrate
---
138 Total


Scout Squad 1

X5 Models
X1 Model with Bolter
X3 Sniper Rifles
X1 Missile Launcher
---
090 Total


Scout Squad 2

X5 Models
X1 Model with Bolter
X3 Sniper Rifles
X1 Missile Launcher
---
090 Total


FAST ATTACK


Land Speeder Squadron 1

X1 Model
X1 Assault Cannon
---
080 Total


Land Speeder Squadron 2

X1 Model
X1 Assault Cannon
---
080 Total


Bike Squadron

X3 Models
X3 Frag Grenades
X3 Melta Bombs
X1 Meltagun
Sergeant
Terminator Honors
Power Weapon
Teleport Homer
---
145



0117 Master Commander
0285 Terminator Squad 1
0285 Terminator Squad 2
0151 Tactical Squad 1
0151 Tactical Squad 2
0138 Tactical Squad 3
0138 Tactical Squad 4
0090 Scout Squad 1
0090 Scout Squad 2
0080 Land Speeder Squadron 1
0080 Land Speeder Squadron 2
0145 Bike Squadron
----
1750 Total



Ok, a run down on how the list works.

The Master Commander will be staying back in my Deployment Zone behind cover and near the Tactical Squads as his 'Rites of Battle' will give Ld10 to the entire Army as long as he lives. When Enemy CC groups close in he will move to the squads that need help.

The Two Termie Squads are for capturing objectives/table quarters and laying down good firepower against Infantry or Tanks. With the Teleport Homer on the Bikes they come in where they are needed without scattering. But so far I needed them to set up normally as to get the most out of their weapons each turn. Secondary role as CC units, But I lean away from this if possible since they strike last at I1.

The Tactical Squads with the Lascannons and Plasma Cannons are obviously for long range Anti-Tank and Anti-Infantry shooting. All Troop Squads can infiltrate, making sure they set up in the best spots(LOS to Tanks, LOS to Key Enemy Infantry, in Cover). Since the Lascannon Teams have Tank Hunters, the LCs technically have S10 against Vehicles. Even their Plasma Guns could possibly hurt a Land Raider. If a Plasma Cannon SM overheats, I would have the squad run out and start Rapid Firing with the Plasma Gun and Bolters. I also sometimes have my HQ join into the squad as a makeshift command squad if needed, bringing more attacks/models into CC if the enemy charges in.

The Scout Squads with their Sniper Rifles and Missile Luachers are used to fight against big things with high toughness like Avatars, C'tan, Wraithlords, Greater Daemons. Forcing them to make saves. Otherwise they can help out with Anti-Infantry. And if really needed, Anti-Tank with their Missile Launcher.

The Land Speeders are mostly for zooming up and doing quick damage to key enemy units and General Harassment of his Army. If they actually survive till the end of the battle, they will be used to capture/contest objectives/table quarters. These units usually are the first to go as everyone fears the ACs on them. I have yet to see them earn their points in battle, but it is nice when they draw fire from the enemy for two turns at least.

The Bike Squadron's first job is to get where the Termies need to drop in(While staying out of LoS). After that they can be used to tie an enemy unit up for a turn or two in CC, attack enemy vehicles, help out the Land Speeders or Termies, Capture/Contest Objectives, And other things. Only problems is there are only three of them. But they can still help a great deal.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Atrum custodis. Thats exactly what I'm looking for. I play a lot of odd sized battles and know how to make a powerful list. I just wanted to see others ideal lists. If I see a particularly powerful list Its great to work on how I would defeat that kind of army, often the lists are all similar and the same tactics can be used against other lists.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey! Your using me! Getting me to reveal my Tactics!

lol j/k

But I fully expect to see you put one up as well. As the maker of the thread I think you are obligated to do so!


----------

